

Three reasons why Google should acquire RIM right now  - canistr
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/investment-ideas/three-reasons-why-google-should-acquire-rim-right-now/article2121024/singlepage/#articlecontent

======
joezydeco
_"On top of this, developers are able to very easily repurpose their Android
apps to run over QNX"_

Am I missing something here? When was Android ported from Linux to QNX?

~~~
canistr
They are most likely referring to the rumored Android emulator on QNX.

